# Modern Arnis Video clips



## Arnis_DeMano (Mar 9, 2005)

I was looking for some cool modern arnis clips, exibitions and so on..I find some from dieters abanico page and some from tim official arnis site... so i was wondering if you could tip me of some other cool sites...


----------



## Boozer (Jul 7, 2005)

I am trying to find as many clips as I can before I order any videos.  If it was not for this site, I would not really know too much about Arnis. This site is to be commended for the people here.  I may be new, but what I see so far makes me very thrilled.  

Arnis I see, is very dynamic, and they truly use weapons.  I have been looking for a good school to join in the area of Spring Valley, NY.  Nothing for me yet.  However, I did come across a web forum at http://forum.aspoonful.com.  


Go to Martial Arts and American Modern Arnis. Wow!  If anyone wants to see Arnis in action, I see that a man named Tom Bolden has not only assembled a library of information, but video clips upon video clips of demonstration.  

I don't know his credentials, but looking at his lineage, it sounds very thorough.  If anyone can give me direction as to his school or other schools, please feel free to let me know.  

I have been to other sites, and nothing, and I must say, nothing compares to what I see so far. In fact, I am a perfectionist, and what I am seeing on other sites is pure sloppiness! I am still looking around. 


After doing kata as long as I have, I know that anyone in any art must sit their hip down to maximize the art. Many so-called practioners stand straight up.  Even when you are instructing someone, I know you are supposed to sit down (lower the center of gravity). I must admit, I am guilty of trying to copy some of the moves I see on the video clips, but my art is so static that I can't seem to move like that.  I have never contacted him, and I wonder how far his school is, but if his school is anything like his video clips, I see I have a long journey of martial arts ahead of me.  Go check out that forum, it is really to be admired!


----------

